# Another Makeup Addict Here



## Nocturne (May 20, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've been reading this forum and decided to join to discuss my makeup addiction with other addicts! My current obsession is lipstick.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Trevoleen (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi,  I been reading posts on this forum and it seemed really helpful to others. Hence I've decided to join I'm not sure how it really works still finding my way.


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 19, 2018)

bapityusasda4549 said:


> Can I contact Administration?  It is important.  Regards.



Please PM me and let me know what you need.  Thanks!


----------

